# Extra firepower against ticks?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Ticks have been just terrible this year! I read about the warm winter causing more ticks than usual to be around but my dog is on K9-Advantix monthly and we never found ticks on him (2.5 years old)... however, this year we already found 2!

first was a deer tick and second was wood tick (aka brown dog ticks) and both were plenty engorged by the time we pulled them out... 

I am planning on a lyme disease test in 2 months just in case the deer tick transmitted it to him (hope not...) but in the meanwhile I figured I could ask around for additional (natural and chemical) deterrents to ticks that people use with success... Any advice? I heard ACV in his water helps and have started putting it in his water and on his coat (1:2 mixture of braggs ACV and water) but would really appreciate more tips and tricks to keep ticks away 

Thanks!!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

we have had the same problem this year...i was the one that came down with lymes in march...my dogs get the vaccine..we use k9 advantix too and are still finding ticks, and we treat the yard..i had a thread asking too and came up with ACV and some people use a tick collar called preventic but i was warned to be careful because i have 2 dogs...i hate ticks!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

the preventic collar is... interesting...

I worry about piling more chemicals on my dog in addition to K9 Advantix... does anyone have more information about it? Anyone use it? Any risks? If I get a tick collar, maybe he can wear it for the three summer months remaining and then stick with advantix until next summer... I dont know... any advice? 

P.S. I have one dog, no cats, no children in case that is a concern with the collar


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper had a terrible reaction to the Preventic Collar + Advantix. . . he reacted as if he had been poisoned and finally had to go to the e-vet. 

I switched from Advantix to Vectra and have had no more problems with ticks.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

This year my new approach was to try Springtime's Bug Off Garlic. I have been using it since the end of May, honestly the jury is still out on it. I stopped going into the trails but since I have wildlife crossing my yard it doesn't matter. I still have been finding one here & there.
I wasn't happy with the preventic collar, you have to get it on the skin which means the collar needs to be snugg, still found ticks. I have a concentrate Gardstar, bug spray for horses or dogs. I used the product a few years ago and thought I'd give it another try.
I don't think there is anything that really works 100%.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

hello

Living in Miami we have a horrible tick problem. i was using Frontline plus and it did not do the job. I treated my yard and my home, after a long battle with the situation i purchased the preventic collar.
ITS GREAT.

I am using revolution [Tick,Flea and heartworm preventive] & the collar @ the same time.Torque doesnt have any side effects... I have yet to find a tick attached. I do brush torque daily but the ticks are not attaching i found one last night on the floor when i broomed. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We use the Vectra as well. Have not seen any ticks on Joey, and we spend weekends in Pennsylvania (house is in the woods; hotbed for ticks).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

kiya said:


> This year my new approach was to try Springtime's Bug Off Garlic. I have been using it since the end of May, honestly the jury is still out on it. I stopped going into the trails but since I have wildlife crossing my yard it doesn't matter. I still have been finding one here & there.
> I wasn't happy with the preventic collar, you have to get it on the skin which means the collar needs to be snugg, still found ticks. I have a concentrate Gardstar, bug spray for horses or dogs. I used the product a few years ago and thought I'd give it another try.
> I don't think there is anything that really works 100%.


This is what I have been using on all of my dogs for 10 years. In that time I have found a total of two ticks on 5 different dogs. I am in and out of the woods, tall grasses, etc. We don't have tons of ticks here but we do have them. I also travel quite a bit with Rafi and we have been in areas that have a bigger tick population and have not had any problems. I prefer to use the Bug Off rather than chemicals.

In the summer I also spray a NEEM based spray on him (and myself) before we go into the woods.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard great things about the Scalibor collar but have yet to try it.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Vectra is also new to me... what differences are there between Vectra and Advantix and did you find one to be better than the other? I would consider switching to Vectra 3D regardless of cost if the consensus here is that it works better than Advantix...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Vectra is also new to me... what differences are there between Vectra and Advantix and did you find one to be better than the other? I would consider switching to Vectra 3D regardless of cost if the consensus here is that it works better than Advantix...


I found ticks on my dogs when I used Advantix. I do not find ticks with the Vectra. Vectra is only available through vets and costs me about $20 per application, so I'll probably only use it in peak tick season.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another fan here of bug-off garlic from springtime, inc, been using it for three/four years now (thanks to ruth!!!).

i'd never even seen a tick but three times this year i've found 'em (twice found one, once found two), but they never attach and once it was on me and not the dogs, lolol.

i'm afraid of the chemicals and the collars.

ruth, where do you get the neem oil???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, I have to take back my answer. Found two ticks on Kopper last night. It appears that the $20-a-dose Vectra is no better than the $10-a-dose Advantix.


----------

